# How is this for a few  pretty  roses.



## Rainee (Oct 19, 2016)

This one is called Endeavor rose..


This one Claude Monet .. 


This one Blue Moon


Black Velvet 




.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

Those are just gorgeous. I love the Claude Monets in particular. Thanks for a nice bit of color as the leaves fade this fall.


----------



## Carla (Oct 19, 2016)

They are just beautiful! I can almost smell them!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 19, 2016)

Excellent!  I guess that Roses do not do well here on Hawaii.  Almost never see any.

This picture is about 10 years old, when we lived in Ohio.  "Marilyn Monroe" as I recall


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2016)

Lovely roses Rainee, I like the Black Velvet with the water drops the best!  Hoot, that Marilyn Monroe is beautiful!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 19, 2016)

Beautiful photos. I love the Claude Monet. Most unusual.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2016)

All so beautiful!


----------



## Vee (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, they are all sensational. I can't even pick a favourite.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

Welcome to our community, RobFonseca, and thanks for the beautiful photos.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

Gorgeous shots! I love flower pictures and roses are an excellent subject. Here's one I took some time ago.


----------



## docjames (Nov 9, 2016)

These are outstanding.


----------

